# Prom Night



## Feather1414 (Apr 9, 2006)

I realized something really big about prom night last night. All through childs life, they hear about prom. About how is the most special night of your life, and you need a date, a fancy dres.s blah blah blah.

On tv you see girls who spend a couple hundred dollars for a dress, and who have dates that drop even more for dinner, and limo and whatever else she needs.

Me, I was grounded. I got ot be driven to the drop off by my parents. My friends went in a limo to dinner. I watched girls who paid a good $200 for a dress they are going to wear 4 hours for once in their lifetime. I went to Ross and paid $20.

The point of my story, is that prom is NOT all about looking nice, or paying a lot. Its about having a BLAST with your friends. I had a date with one of my best friends. I think I had more fun goig with him and the rest of my friends than I would have with a real date that I would have been uncomfortable with.

Moral of my story: When you go to prom HAVE FUN! BECAUSE IT IS FUN.

Oh, and all my guy friends went to GoodWill for their Tux's, and the girls all went to Ross. And we honestly had the most fun because we werent worried about getting our "expensive" clothes ruined.

Anyways, on to my pictures. Sorry if they are big, photobucket is being weird.

Sporting my "lovely" knee brace. I am still waiting for the MRI results.







Everest and I before we left. He has gotten so big for those who remember when he first got him. He turned and faced the camera just for the pic, and then went back to biting me.






Melanie and I






Lea and I






My date Chris... not the greatest pic in the world. I swear he looks better. I just didnt manage to get a good pic of him.






My friend Erik. His date/girlfriend is my best friend Sarah.






Sarah is in the mango dress.






Crazy Kurt!






Rachel and I






Michelle and I






And just a few more coming...


----------



## Reble (Apr 9, 2006)

You looked lovely, Glad you had fun. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

Thanks for sharing, I to agree, some dresses really become expensive for just one night.

Your looked like a million dollars in yours.



:

:saludando:


----------



## miniaddiction (Apr 9, 2006)

Jaime you look really pretty. :aktion033: Glad you had so much fun, Love the knee brace!


----------



## Marty (Apr 9, 2006)

You should have went with Michael.

He said to tell you that he likes your knee brace; wears one just like it, and says for you to stop by Tennessee sometime.

You look gorgeous and that's a great color on you!


----------



## Feather1414 (Apr 9, 2006)

Marty said:


> You should have went with Michael.
> 
> He said to tell you that he likes your knee brace; wears one just like it, and says for you to stop by Tennessee sometime.
> 
> You look gorgeous and that's a great color on you!



Hehe, I would love to stop by Tennessee sometime Micheal.

Marty - Why does he wear a brace? I am wearing mine because it makes it easier to walk since that stupid tennis injury. 1 week and 5 days since th MRI. I am getting impatient here!

OH, and can you tell Micheal that although his prom sounded VERY stressful, that I am glad he had fun and came home with so many leis. Stinks about the driving though. If it makes him feel any better, I had to be squished in the back of a limo. where luggage goes.


----------



## Marty (Apr 9, 2006)

ummmmmmmm........about that knee brace........Daniel ran him over with the 4 wheeler.......need I go on???????


----------



## sharon (Apr 10, 2006)

Great pics!! Looks like you all had a blast. I agree with Marty.......that is a great color on you! Very pretty!!


----------



## Feather1414 (Apr 10, 2006)

Marty said:


> ummmmmmmm........about that knee brace........Daniel ran him over with the 4 wheeler.......need I go on???????



Oddly enough I know how he feels.


----------



## Jill (Apr 11, 2006)

Jamie --

You looked GORGEOUS!!!! And, I would love to find such a pretty dress, let alone for $20! You are a GOOD shopper!!!

Jill


----------



## shane (Apr 11, 2006)

YOU LOOKED BEAUTIFUL FEATHER, AND YOUR PROM NIGHT LOOKED LIKE A BLAST!!!! SO MANY HAPPY FACES,



:


----------



## Crossbuck Farms (Apr 11, 2006)

I had a ball at my prom. My mom was really cool because she spent so much money. We had a limo too. Prom is so fun. Now is that a Senior Prom or Jr. Prom because we only had Sr. Prom.


----------



## as if by magic 2 (Apr 11, 2006)

I like Crazy Kurt, with that twinkle in his eye, I'm glad he didn't turn up to take MY daughter out !! The worry us parents have while you kids party !!! You looked delicious !


----------



## Feather1414 (Apr 11, 2006)

Crossbuck Farms said:


> I had a ball at my prom. My mom was really cool because she spent so much money. We had a limo too. Prom is so fun. Now is that a Senior Prom or Jr. Prom because we only had Sr. Prom.



It was my Jr Prom. I cant wait for next year though. I wish I had older friends to go with last year!



as if by magic 2 said:


> I like Crazy Kurt, with that twinkle in his eye, I'm glad he didn't turn up to take MY daughter out !! The worry us parents have while you kids party !!! You looked delicious !



Hehe, nothing to worry about with Kurt. He is a lot of fu, but a very nice guy as well.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Apr 11, 2006)

Jamie, you look great, and so do your friends. There has to be something seriously right about young people who realise that it is not how much something costs that is the important thing- you all look as if you had a really good time- THAT is what is important.



:


----------

